# Graka vllt. kaputt: Überprüfung des PCIe 6Pin Steckers auf Intaktheit



## PhenomII-Fan (14. November 2010)

*Graka vllt. kaputt: Überprüfung des PCIe 6Pin Steckers auf Intaktheit*

Gerade war ich hier auf der Suche nach einem neuen NT, da wird mein Bildschirm schwarz. Nach ausgiebiger Fehlersuch und Tests gibts zwei Ursachen, entweder die Graka ist im Eimer oder aber die PCIe 6Pin Stecker ist kaputt.

Jetzt kann ich aufgrund meiner vorhandenen Hardware eines von beides aber nur ausschließen (auf die Schnelle), wenn ich testen/messen kann ob der Stromstecker noch funktioniert.

Ich habe ein Multimeter und kann damit umgehen^^
Also, geht das überhaupt und wenn ja wie? Besten Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Philipus II (14. November 2010)

*AW: Graka vllt. kaputt: Überprüfung des PCIe 6Pin Steckers auf Intaktheit*

Hm, einen Steckerschaden würdest du optisch erkennen, denke ich. Wenn er nach geschmolzenem Plastik aussieht oder verbogen ist, ist er hin, aber sonst ists wohl nicht der Stecker.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (14. November 2010)

*AW: Graka vllt. kaputt: Überprüfung des PCIe 6Pin Steckers auf Intaktheit*

Nein Steckerschäden sind keine Vorhanden. Hmpf, dann eben die Langversion:
Also mitten im normalen Desktopbetrieb wurde mein Bildschirm schwarz, der Rechner lief weiter. Ich kurz gewartet, tat sich aber nichts, dann das übliche (Biosbatterie entfernt etc.) - aber keine Besserung. Aufgrund des schwarzen Bildes kam mir gleich die Graka in den Sinn. Ich habe dann die GF 7500LE aus dem Arbeits-PC eingebaut und der Rechner bootet ganz normal.

Na toll dachte ich - Graka hin. Es gibt ja den Trick mit dem Backofen, ehe ich den aber anwende, wollte ich etwalige andere Ursachen ausschließen, z.B. den PCIe Stromstecker, bzw. -Kabel. Wenn das defekt ist startet der Rechner ja auch nicht, oder?

Ich kann die (scheinbar) defekte Graka aber nicht im Arbeits-PC testen, da das NT kein PCIe-Stecker hat (Adapter zu Molex habe ich auch nicht).

Und wegen diesem ganzen Prozedere muss ich das PCIe-Kabel auf Funktionalität überprüfen.


----------



## we3dm4n (14. November 2010)

*AW: Graka vllt. kaputt: Überprüfung des PCIe 6Pin Steckers auf Intaktheit*

Stell das Multimeter auf Widerstand und miss, ob beim PCI-e Strang einer herrscht oder nicht.

Was für ein Netzteil hast du?


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (15. November 2010)

*AW: Graka vllt. kaputt: Überprüfung des PCIe 6Pin Steckers auf Intaktheit*



we3dm4n schrieb:


> Stell das Multimeter auf Widerstand und miss, ob beim PCI-e Strang einer herrscht oder nicht.


Das ist mir durchaus bewusst, ich meinte eher an welchen Buchsen ich messen kann (Beispiel 1. und 6. Buchse).

Netzteil ist ein NoName aus dem Jahre 2007 mit 550W und einem 6Pin PCIe Stecker. Aufgeiteilt ist es in 32A (3.3V), 40A (5V) und 24A (12V). Ich weiß es ist grottig - demnächst kommt ein schickes neues her...


----------



## Philipus II (15. November 2010)

*AW: Graka vllt. kaputt: Überprüfung des PCIe 6Pin Steckers auf Intaktheit*

Ich halte Messungen am Stecker für sinnlos. Ich denke nicht, dass sich das was zeigen wird.
Umm ein Netzteil wirklich zu prüfen, muss man es voll belasten. Läuft der Rechner dann stabil, ist es sehr wahrscheinlich ok.
Nur unter Last machen auch Spannungsmessungen Sinn.


----------



## Skysnake (15. November 2010)

*AW: Graka vllt. kaputt: Überprüfung des PCIe 6Pin Steckers auf Intaktheit*

Naja, stell auf Volt Messung und mess einfach die gelben Kabel gegen ein schwarzes. Schwarz ist immer Masse und Gelb +12V. Also Stecker abmachen, PC an und messen, gut is.

Du solltest immer ca 12V haben.


----------



## Shi (15. November 2010)

*AW: Graka vllt. kaputt: Überprüfung des PCIe 6Pin Steckers auf Intaktheit*

Wasfür ein NT ist es?


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (15. November 2010)

*AW: Graka vllt. kaputt: Überprüfung des PCIe 6Pin Steckers auf Intaktheit*



Philipus II schrieb:


> Ich halte Messungen am Stecker für sinnlos. Ich denke nicht, dass sich das was zeigen wird.
> Umm ein Netzteil wirklich zu prüfen, muss man es voll belasten. Läuft der Rechner dann stabil, ist es sehr wahrscheinlich ok.
> Nur unter Last machen auch Spannungsmessungen Sinn.


Mein NT läuft prima und ist nicht kaputt, jedenfalls hoffe ich das. 
Ich muss aber, um feststellen zu können ob nun meine Graka kaputt ist, prüfen/messen ob der PCIe Stecker noch Strom liefert. Wenn ja, dann ist die Karte im Eimer und mir bleibt nur noch der Backofentrick, wenn der Stecker bzw. das Kabel kaputt ist, dann geht die Karte vielleicht noch und ich brauch sie nicht in den Backofen zu legen. 


Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, stell auf Volt Messung und mess einfach die gelben Kabel gegen ein schwarzes. Schwarz ist immer Masse und Gelb +12V. Also Stecker abmachen, PC an und messen, gut is.
> 
> Du solltest immer ca 12V haben.


Danke. Genau so etwas wollte ich wissen.  
Hab selber schon online nach einer solchen "Beschriftung" gesucht aber leider keine gefunden...
Werde das aber erst morgen gegen Abend machen können.
@Shi


PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> Netzteil ist ein NoName aus dem Jahre 2007  mit 550W und einem 6Pin PCIe Stecker. Aufgeiteilt ist es in 32A (3.3V),  40A (5V) und 24A (12V). Ich weiß es ist grottig - demnächst kommt ein  schickes neues her...


----------



## True Monkey (15. November 2010)

*AW: Graka vllt. kaputt: Überprüfung des PCIe 6Pin Steckers auf Intaktheit*



Philipus II schrieb:


> Ich halte Messungen am Stecker für sinnlos. Ich denke nicht, dass sich das was zeigen wird.
> Umm ein Netzteil wirklich zu prüfen, muss man es voll belasten. Läuft der Rechner dann stabil, ist es sehr wahrscheinlich ok.
> Nur unter Last machen auch Spannungsmessungen Sinn.


 
Blödsinn .....wenn das stimmen würde können wir im Shop ja all unsere NT Prüfgeräte wegwerfen 

Mit Multimeter so....klick


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (16. November 2010)

*AW: Graka vllt. kaputt: Überprüfung des PCIe 6Pin Steckers auf Intaktheit*

Ahh, der True

Danke für den Link. Ich hab zwar jetzt nicht jeden Satz und jedes Wort gelesen, aber dort steht leider nichts über den 6-poligen PCIe Stecker. 

Nochmal zur Verdeutlichung: *Mir geht es ausschließlich um den 6Pin PCIe-Stecker.*


----------



## Skysnake (16. November 2010)

*AW: Graka vllt. kaputt: Überprüfung des PCIe 6Pin Steckers auf Intaktheit*

Ich hab dir doch schon die Antwort gegeben


----------



## Philipus II (16. November 2010)

*AW: Graka vllt. kaputt: Überprüfung des PCIe 6Pin Steckers auf Intaktheit*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Blödsinn .....wenn das stimmen würde können wir im Shop ja all unsere NT Prüfgeräte wegwerfen


Ein Test mit dem Multimeter ist nur bei Last aussagekräftig. Ein Test ohne Last sortiert aber schon im Vorfeld aus, das stimmt.

@topic:
Einen Defekt des Kabels halte ich für extrem unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (16. November 2010)

*AW: Graka vllt. kaputt: Überprüfung des PCIe 6Pin Steckers auf Intaktheit*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich hab dir doch schon die Antwort gegeben


Und ich habe gesagt, dass ich das erst morgen Abend machen kann/werde. 
Klar hätte das auch jetzt noch machen können, aber irgendwann muss auch mal Schluss sein, oder? 


Philipus II schrieb:


> @topic:
> Einen Defekt des Kabels halte ich für extrem unwahrscheinlich.


Ich übrigens auch, aber ich habe keine andere Wahl/Möglichkeit damit auszuschließen ob die Graka wirklich defekt ist. Auch wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit für ein defektes Stromkabel vllt. nur 5% beträgt, wäre es doch schlimm bzw. muss es nicht sein eine intakte Graka in den Backofen zu legen.


----------



## True Monkey (16. November 2010)

*AW: Graka vllt. kaputt: Überprüfung des PCIe 6Pin Steckers auf Intaktheit*

nur mal als versuch ...hat die Graka zwei Anschlußmöglichkeiten für den Monitor ?

Dann einfach mal den anderen testen .(Während der Rechner an ist )
Hin und wieder habe ich auch Grakas die das Bild im Betrieb verlieren und erst eins wieder herausgeben nachdem ich einmal in den anderen einstöpsel und dann wieder zurück .

Seltsamerweise funzt es dann wieder ...frag mich bitte nicht warum .
Ich leg das ab unter Wunderwelt der Technik 

Edit : Den Pci-e genau so messen wie den Molex in meinen Link (So wie von Skysnake auch erklärt)


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (16. November 2010)

*AW: Graka vllt. kaputt: Überprüfung des PCIe 6Pin Steckers auf Intaktheit*

Das mit den zweiten DVI-Ausgang hatte ich auch schon getestet. 

Daran hätte es aber auch gar nicht liegen können, da: 
Wenn ich den Rechner einschalte, startet er gar nicht, der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz, der CPU- und oder Netzteillüfter drehen permanent auf 100% und der Piepton für den erfolgreichen POST kommt nicht. Also alles Hinweiße auf einen fehlerhaften bzw. keinen (VGA)Bios-Load.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (17. November 2010)

*AW: Graka vllt. kaputt: Überprüfung des PCIe 6Pin Steckers auf Intaktheit*

Also, ich habe nun die Leitungen [6 Pins = 3Leitungen (?)] durchgemessen und ich habe durchgehend um die 15.60V. Der Stecker scheint deswegen also in Ordnung zu sein.

Mir fällt jetzt kein weiterer Grund weiter, aber könnte es noch einen andere Ursache geben, warum die Graka nicht funktioniert? Der PCIe Slot funktioniert, da meine 7500LE prima läuft (steckt auch aktuell vorübergehend im PC).

Naja, ansonsten bleibt mir dann wohl nur noch zu hoffen, dass der Backofentrick die Karte wieder zum Leben erweckt.


----------



## Skysnake (18. November 2010)

*AW: Graka vllt. kaputt: Überprüfung des PCIe 6Pin Steckers auf Intaktheit*

Naja, ich weiß GENAU warum die Karte nicht funktioniert 

HALLO 15,6 Volt!!! auf der 12,0 Volt!!! Leitung 

Laut ATX Norm darf die 12V Leitung maximal um +-10% von den 12V abweichen. Und da bist du mit über 2V drüber. Damit grillste dir deine Karte am Ende noch. Lass die blos drausen.

Das NT hat nen wirklich krassen Schuss weg wenn da 15,6V aus der 12V Leitung kommen. Legs am Besten gleich weg und kauf dir nen neues. Ich hoffe du hast noch Garantie auf das NT.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (18. November 2010)

*AW: Graka vllt. kaputt: Überprüfung des PCIe 6Pin Steckers auf Intaktheit*

15.6V kamen mir auch vollkomisch komisch vor, aber kann es denn sein, dass ein Netzteil plötzlich auf der 12V-Leitung mehr Spannung einspeißt?  

Ich habe das NT seit 2007 mit der 8800GTS problemlos betrieben und NIE hatte ich einen Aus- bzw. Zwischenfall. Gewährleistung habe ich deswegen auch nicht mehr (älter als 2 Jahre).

Aber ich habe doch richtig gemessen: immer einen schwarzen Pol und den gegenüberliegenden gelben. Und auf allen dreier Paaren hatte ich ca. 15.6V!


----------



## Skysnake (18. November 2010)

*AW: Graka vllt. kaputt: Überprüfung des PCIe 6Pin Steckers auf Intaktheit*

Welche Marke ist es denn? Manche haben auch mehr als 2 Jahre Garantie. Enermax und Corsair z.B. 5 Jahre


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (18. November 2010)

*AW: Graka vllt. kaputt: Überprüfung des PCIe 6Pin Steckers auf Intaktheit*

*Hmpf * 
Es ist ein LC Power Netzteil. Ich wollte eigentlich um diese Antwort herumkommen. Sooo, nun könnt ihr auf mir herumhacken... 

Ich weiß, ich weiß, ich braucht mir nicht erzählen wie schlecht die NTs von LC Power sind - habe ich selbst irgendwann mitbekommen. 
Hatte damals (Mitte 2007) einfach keine Ahnung von Mainboards und Netzteilen (ersteres ist jetzt eines meiner Steckenpferde). Habe beim Kauf meines Rechners nach einem guten und effizienten Netzteil verlangt...

Ach man, hätte ich damals einfach mehr Ahnung gehabt.  

Deshalb kann ich mir das mit der Garantie auch schenken.
*Aber nochmal zu meiner Frage: Kann denn ein Netzteil einfach so (nach Jahren) mehr Spannung in die 12V-Leitung einspeißen?*


----------



## Philipus II (18. November 2010)

*AW: Graka vllt. kaputt: Überprüfung des PCIe 6Pin Steckers auf Intaktheit*

LC Powers haben den Ruf, von Anfang an gefährlich zu sein.


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (19. November 2010)

*AW: Graka vllt. kaputt: Überprüfung des PCIe 6Pin Steckers auf Intaktheit*



PhenomII-Fan schrieb:


> *Aber nochmal zu meiner Frage: Kann denn ein Netzteil einfach so (nach Jahren) mehr Spannung in die 12V-Leitung einspeißen?*


Wenn es denn so seien sollte, geht dadurch die Graka definitiv kaputt, oder hat diese einen Schutzmechanismus, der vor zu hohen Spannung schützt und die Karte abschaltet?


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (19. November 2010)

*AW: Graka vllt. kaputt: Überprüfung des PCIe 6Pin Steckers auf Intaktheit*

Ich will die ganze Sache jetzt endlich mal zu Ende führen:

Da das Netzteil [be quiet! Netzteil 350W: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör] aus dem Arbeitsrechner kein PCIe-Kabel besitzt, ich aber dringend meine Graka auf Funktionalität prüfen muss/will, kann ich doch durch einen Adapter [Y-Kabel Stromkabel Grafikkarte 2x 4-Pol 5,25" auf 6-Pol: Amazon.de: Elektronik] die Graka trotzdem betreiben. Den Adapter habe ich nicht, den müsste ich erst bei mir in der Stadt kaufen.

Das 350W Netzteil hat zwar 2 12V Schienen und diese sind jeweils auch mit 18A abgesichert, aber reicht die Leistung trotzdem? 
*Das ganze ist nur kurz für einen Teststart und nicht für Dauer!

Edit: 
*So, nun konnte ich es testen und die Graka lief tatsächlich nicht mehr. Zusammen mit der Messung an der 12V-Leitung des Netzteiles (*15.6V!*) kommt ja nur noch das Netzteil als Ursache in Frage. 
Ich habe gerade ein neues bestellt [http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/126165-ein-neues-netzteil-soll-es-sein.html#post2399109 ]und werde so schnell es geht dieses Sch*** LC-Power Netzteil ersetzen.


----------

